# Transmission problem on e60 smg?



## Bayerische (Dec 16, 2003)

Has anyone else with an e60 smg (or auto I guess as well) had this issue come up?

Driving along in 4th on the highway today and all of sudden the car shifts to neutral. I manually move the knob to N and back to D hoping that it is just a computer malfunction and that it will go back into gear (but I guess the question would be which gear would it choose). It doesn't and I am forced to pull over to the side of the highway. After I have completely stopped, I am able to place the car back in gear and I continue gingerly down the highway in the slow lane.

At around 40mph the car again shifts to Neutral forcing me to pull over once again. I decide to reboot the car (turn off, remove key, then restart) and see if I can make it to the dealership a few miles down the road. I am able to do so, however the car did the N kick once more.

Unfortunately, it seems this particular dealership is less than sympathetic to my issue and schedules me for a Tuesday appt. (hmmm, it's not like I need an oil change or someone to look at my brakes ya know).

Problems with idiot service department aside, if anyone else has had this issue arise, can you tell me what was the cause, and what was the resolution? A quick call to a few different service depts indicates that this might be a fairly well known issue recently (but I didn't see any threads on here about it).


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

I have not had any problem w/ my 545 SMG. But I do recall the 2004 530 SMG that I test drove in the Susan Gowman "ultimate test drive" was acting funny and similar to what you described.

I wouldn't worry to much about it. Take it to BMW and have them take care of the problem. It may take a lil' longer because the software upload on these cars are very involved and sometimes crashs. 

Good luck,

beewang :bigpimp:


----------

